# question



## unkown? (Sep 4, 2007)

alright well heres the thing last october i was at school and just randomly out of no where my stomach started to feel like complete garbage.. i think since then i went to the doctor like 3-4 times and one of the time he suspected it might be IBS but he did no test or anything.. the only time he did a test was to test if i had an ulcer or bacteria which came back negative.So anyway its been quite a while since then but im not really sure if i have ibs because my symptoms is just random nausea when im in class at school , but the nausea seems to be relieved if i leave class .. like i dont know why it just takes the stress of being stuck in class thinking im gonna be sick. I also get sometimes random pains in my stomach but rarely. I take tums(anti-acids) but i think its more of a placebo for me because i dont really feel like they do anything.What kind of test to they do to determine that your 100% with IBS and would a gastrologist be better then just a regular doctor.p.s no symptoms of diarrea or constipation


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds more "functional dyspepsia" than IBS with the stomach issues rather than stool issues.However it is a lot like IBS and some doctors tend to all any functional GI disease IBS rather than which particular one. Stress tends to make anything worse, including the functional diseases.The test for H. pylori and a test for ulcers is what you do to rule out other things that cause functional dyspepsia type of symptoms.Since you aren't having stool issues I don't think testing up the other end will reveal anything as the colon seems to be working OK.K.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah IBS, I think always has tool issues and if you aren't having any then I doubt it would be that.There's not test out there that can tell you that you have IBS, they can only rule out others. When I was diagnosed 4 years ago, I hadn't had any tests done. And i've only had a few recently as I got a bit of a flare up and the doctor wanted to make sure it wasn't anything else.


----------

